# what brand



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

*mathews*

only the the best bow ive shot yet
a Mathews Switchback xt.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*browning*

i have an illusion, and i have a hoyt ultratec


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

look up...Have a Cheetah on the way. Getting there, actually.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Mathews, getting a Bear because I can't afford a real Mathews.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I shoot a Hoyt and a Mathews... I use my Hoyt the most! Never really shot anything else! So these are my fav. types........

For now! :wink::tongue:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ok ill bite i shoot diamond


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I shoot sticks. The better ones are roughly based on Native American bows. Guess they knew what they were doin'.


----------



## realtreegirl_21 (Jul 5, 2007)

My dad got me a browning micro adrenaline and i am borrowing my cousins selena and i am deciding which one i am going to hunt with.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i shoot a hoyt avenger for hunting and 3D and i have a browning for bowfishing. but i love my hoyt


----------



## TNbowslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

Hoyt Lazertec. Best bow I've ever owned.


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

I own a ross.


----------



## hoyt bow hunter (Jun 4, 2006)

Hoyt v-tec i outgrew my first one and got a diffrent one I love it to bad they quit makin it


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

now:

reflex
darton
fred bear

future:

reflex
matthews
pse


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i shoot a fred bear 

i would like to shoot a mathews but my bugget is low


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

1 pse 2 hoyt 3 bowtech 4 mathews 5 martin


----------



## Crainkbait (May 14, 2007)

Hoyte Trykon


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Crainkbait said:


> Hoyte Trykon


Hoyte?! haha jm man!


----------



## duckhead (Apr 23, 2007)

browning rage


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Its in my sig,getting ready to sell a micro adrenaline:wink: 





PSE Diablo 60# 27" NRG hybrid cam 276 fps "lefty"
Trophy Ridge Flatliner
NAP quiktune 2000 drop away
Vibracheck Omega 10" stab
G5 meta peep 
GT Ultra-Light X-Cutters
Tru-fire hurricane release


----------

